# Secret compartment key rings?



## thewishman (Dec 27, 2014)

Thinking about making some key rings and the PSI kits look good. Secret Compartment Chrome Keychain Kit at Penn State Industries

Is this a good-quality product?

About what size are the bushings?

Any other comparable kits you would recommend?


----------



## paintspill (Dec 27, 2014)

can't give you a whole lot of detail but some of the manufacturers make a toothpick holder. very similar to this, I made one for Christmas and liked it very much. worth a search.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2014)

Some use "chrome" tubes, others use normal brass color.

I always prefer the silver color---seems to me they look cleaner and if you are actually using them for toothpicks, looks less "gunky".

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 27, 2014)

I made four that were well received, it requires a 9/16 drill bit. I am not at home and do not recall the exact bushing size. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/key-rings-126689/


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2014)

Bushings don't make a lot of difference on these, Chris.

The hardware of most styles is rounded, so the material (acrylic) can meet it nearly anywhere and look finished.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got a special material that I want to use - it comes in 1/2" and 5/8". Would the 1/2" size be big enough?


----------



## Edgar (Dec 27, 2014)

thewishman said:


> I've got a special material that I want to use - it comes in 1/2" and 5/8". Would the 1/2" size be big enough?



You could masks a plain 7mm keychain kit from that material, but neither are large enough to drill the 9/16" hole required for the hidden compartment kits.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2014)

The one I am looking at is:

OD of tube is .380"

Kit hardware is designed for .5" OD finished product.

NOT carved in granite, but that would me my "aim for" dimension.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 27, 2014)

edohmann said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a special material that I want to use - it comes in 1/2" and 5/8". Would the 1/2" size be big enough?
> ...



The one I'm looking at uses a 10mm bit. 

Mr. Brown, EB doesn't list a drill bit, is this item in your stock also from PSI?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2014)

Well Chris,

It looks like the same item that PSI sells--the dimensions are the same.  But, no, I did not purchase these from PSI.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Dec 28, 2014)

I've made a boatload of these, and have only had one issue. Be careful where you buy them from, cause not everyone includes the o-ring. PSI does. I believe it was WoodTurningz where I got a bunch on sale, that didn't have the o-rings. Even had the same item number as PSI. Without the o-ring, they can easily unscrew, and leave the owner with nothing but a ring and a cap. That's realy not good when some keep a $20 in there.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 28, 2014)

thewishman said:


> Thinking about making some key rings and the PSI kits look good. Secret Compartment Chrome Keychain Kit at Penn State Industries
> 
> Is this a good-quality product?
> 
> ...



I carry one daily as a pill holder.... I turned mine from deer antler over a chrome tube... it's pretty sturdy, looks good and gets compliments on my key ring...  I've also made the "secret" knife in the keyring.. they're pretty nice too, but TSA seems to frown on them....


----------



## DSurette (Dec 28, 2014)

They can also be sold as needle holders to quilters along with seam rippers.  I made a couple for my wife and she loves them.


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just go to the plumbing dept and get o-rings and put them on 
yourself


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 28, 2014)

There are 3 different Secret compartment key holder.  I is called a Pill Case and it is the one that uses the 9/16 bit.  The other, sold by PSI, uses a 10mm drill bit, Rockler's uses an 11mm drill bit.  CSUSA also sell both the pill and the secret compartment.  They hold up well.  I have made them from all 3 of those sellers listed and have not had anyway complain or bring it back.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you all! I appreciate your thoughtful and very helpful responses. I'll order a couple of styles and see how they compare.

Cindy, thanks for the extra info.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 29, 2014)

I've made Pill holders, secret compartment and the whistles with secret compartment. Pill holders and the whistles sell the best and the the secret compartments. Haven't had a complaint, yet.


----------

